# Excercise Cold Response 09



## Operator (Mar 15, 2009)

Tomorrow the biggest annual international joint winter excercise Cold Reponse starts off in the northern parts of Norway, where around 7000 (700 of these SOF personell) soldiers from 13 nations will participate.


*Scenario* 

FICTIONAL COUNTRIES: Six fictional countries are established in Northern Europe: Badland, Eastland, Rohan, Northland, Southland and Midland. (Note Tolkien lol)







-At the end of the 1990s, oil is found outside Midland. This leads to a conflict between Midland and Northland. A number of ethnic Northlanders live in the area of the oil find, and hence Northland claims the right to the oil. 

-The conflict escalates in 2008. Northland attacks Midland with great force and conquers large land and sea areas, among them those containing the oil. 
The international community intervenes and the UN-force UNMIMA (United Nation Mission in Midland) is set up. 

-The UN is successful at brokering a cease fire deal, and Northland withdraws from the internationally acknowledged boundaries. 
When Northland has apparently withdrawn its forces, the vacuum is filled by an irregular military force called SNA/DFF. 

-The UN Security Council requested NATO on 20th February 2009 to lead a multinational peace force to the conflict area. 

7000 soldiers will take part in the continuing storyline from 16th March. Some will be in the multinational force, while others will be scenario actors.


In good old fashion the Russians are not happy with the excercise and claims it is a semi-agressive act towards their country, hosting a NATO excercise so close to their boarders.

_"Unfortunately excercises like "Cold Response" deteroriates a possible international Arctic cooperation and environmental exploitation of resources. NATO is deciding to host an excercise that increase chances for armed conflict rather than focusing on peaceful cooperation."_



Earlier excercises:






*Cold Winter 1987* (Allied Command Europe Mobile Force)






*Strong Resolve 1998*






*Joint Winter 2003*






*Cold Response 2008*



Personally im travelling up thursday, really looking forward to this one.
Any members here know someone whos gonna attend?


----------



## pardus (Mar 16, 2009)

Fucking Brrrrr!

That doesn't look like a good time to me!

I only exercised in real snow once, don't see the need to ever do it again.


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 16, 2009)

It *looks* fucking cool but really, fuck that!


----------



## QC (Mar 16, 2009)

At least they're on land...imagine the water ops. Capcize drills anyone?


----------



## pardus (Mar 16, 2009)

Queens Cadet said:


> At least they're on land...imagine the water ops. Capcize drills anyone?



Oh jesus, fuck that!


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 16, 2009)

That guy without gloves on the APC is fucking mental.


----------



## arizonaguide (Mar 16, 2009)

*3rd pic looks a little chilly...*

Can't be toooo cold with open faces, and no ice crystals in the air.
Ask PBeck about Wainwright. 
(Jack Frost exercises..were before the days of polypro/polorfleece and such)
-65 F, and below. Those dudes were badass!

:eek::eek: <<<testicles:uhh:

http://www.elmendorf.af.mil/library/factsheets/factsheet_print.asp?fsID=10444&page=1

Excellent pictures, Operator!


----------



## pardus (Mar 16, 2009)

Vehicle cam has gotten worse I see...


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Mar 16, 2009)

Was in Norway for Battle Griffen in the late 90's.  Fuck that cold shit!


----------



## Operator (Mar 24, 2009)

A good exercise over for my part.

Some more pics:

Norwegian F-16 and Swedish JAS Gripen






Dutch Soldier






Danish Mech Inf






Norwegian Army Academy Cadet






German Bell after crashlanding


----------



## Operator (Mar 24, 2009)

Swedish pilot






Seals on maritime interception






Norwegian F-16






Dansih soldier






Norwegian troops


----------



## Operator (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## QC (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice pix, bet those Seals were cold. :cool:


----------

